# Petsmart Mac's Grapewood soaking, giving off STRONG SULFUR?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is the Prime that is giving off the sulfur smell. 

Try soaking the wood in plain water.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm.. I have grapewood root in my tanks and havent had any problems. I'd have to agree with it being the prime.


----------



## fishnovice (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for the replies-

I know the prime has an odor, but I cannot detect it once the tapwater is treated. I normally add prime to gallon jugs, then add the tapwater. I then add to the aquarium etc. The smell from this piece, soaking, no aeration, will choke a goat. Do you still believe it is the prime?

My concern with soaking in untreated tap is the possibility of future leaching of choramine (sp?)- Perhaps I'm being overly concerned about the chemical leaching?


----------



## DevonCloud (May 9, 2010)

Have to agree it's likely the Prime as it contains hydrosulfite salts and as you know, can produce a very strong sulfur odor. My first question would be, how much Prime are you adding into the water and what size container? Depending on the amount being dosed and the fact that you covered the container, the buildup of the sulfites could be producing the strong smell. I would do as Darkblade suggested and soak it in clean water to see if it alleviates the problem. I have never treated any water that I soak driftwood in with additives, but if you're majorly concerned about it, try using RO/DI or distilled water for the soaking.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Carefull using grapevine. It tends to breakdown on the inside after time. I used to produce grapevine for the reptile trade. Its not the greatest for the aquarium trade in my opinion.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

I took a rosemary trunk/roots from my backyard cleaned it after it had dried well over 6 months outside, but once I started soaking it I also got a strong bad smell, even after numerous soaks in fresh water it still had a slight smell, but used it in the tank 4 months now and no issues with fish or chemical levels. I wouldnt worry about a slight odor from the wood, keep an eye on the chemical levels, you could even monitor the tub its soaking in for a week if you are very concerned, but a slight odor is not something I would worry about.


----------



## fishnovice (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you all again for the replies. When I change the water tomorrow I will use regular tap an see how that goes. After inquiring with Seachem on two separate occasions, I use 2 drops per gallon to treat my tapwater for aquarium use.

Still have not decided if I will risk any possible hazardous issue by using in aquarium. . . Ugg!


----------



## DevonCloud (May 9, 2010)

I'm curious about this one, so please keep us updated.


----------



## fishnovice (Nov 25, 2009)

I was a little lazy yesterday- I didn't change the water until today. 

I did detect the sulfurous odor, but much less than before. (This water contained the same amount of prime, 2 drops per gallon. I have been using about 6 gallons). This makes me think there may be something else going on here. I have a water sample from a couple of weeks ago- I intended to have a look under the microscope, but haven't gotten around to it yet- don't know if it would be beneficial now or not. Any tiny critters may have turned to mush, and I don't know if whatever may have caused the odor is viewable under my modest microscope anyway.

I thoroughly rinsed the grapewood under hot tapwater (it had a bit of a slimy feel), and then put it in the container and filled with hot tapwater, no prime this time.


----------



## fishnovice (Nov 25, 2009)

*Final update- returned foul smelling, but gorgeous grapevine driftwood*

Since my last post, I performed several straight tapwater changes on the tub with the submerged driftwood. The first water change seemed promising, as I could only faintly detect the smell. On the next, the odor was about the same. Today was the "straw which broke the camel's back," as the odor was pungent, coming from behind the bathroom door.

I gave up and returned the wood to Petsmart. I was just to concerned about the possibility of introducing a powerful toxin, and wiping out the tank. I have a sample of the water, and intend to take a look under the microscope. . . If I can detect anything I'll post again.

Thanks again for all who have offered advice on this topic!

*At least one good thing has came from my returning the driftwood. . . My son gets his shower back!*


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

That is weird. I usaully soak in tap water putting boiling water everyday for 5 days no prime and never smelt that sulfur smell before.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

the grape wood in petsmart are good for terraniums, but they are usually not pre-treated for aquarium purpose. So unlike other woods that will just leach tannin and soak water, this was probably getting "treated" and who knows how long that takes!


----------

